# DOS Print Pause Switch



## Dustywoodworker (Aug 24, 2009)

Someone/Anyone please tell me when I should expect the /p switch to pause the displaying of a *.txt file.

ALSO

In those situations with the /p switch does not work, is there a way that I can pause the display so that I can read it?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What /p switch are you referring to?
Are you using *more* to pause your output on the screen. By default it will stop at each full screen of output.


----------



## Dustywoodworker (Aug 24, 2009)

The switch to which I refer (dir /p) also causes some text to pause after a full page has been displayed but in some files it does not work. I am attempting to find out why -or- what command can be used in lieu of that switch.

You may have just answered my question. I will have to check.

I have been far removed from DOS level computer activity until just recently and I am now discovering that either I have forgotten more than I ever knew or things have changed far, far more than I suspected.

Forgive me. I toothed on assembly language, Basic and the 8080 and then left for a different kind of work. I have now retired and am trying to pick up where I left off. That may be impossible.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well you certainly wouldn't use dir /p to display a text file. Dir just gives you a list of files in a directory. Can't say I have ever used the /p swith with dir. I have always just piped it to the more command. I just gave it a try on a directory with 100 files in it and it seemed to work just fine. Don't know why it will not work for you.


----------

